# Sick pigeon has me stumped!



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, I am at a loss. 
We moved from Las Vegas to Michigan this summer, and one of my best males is sickly. Been that way since maybe late July I'd guess. Basically very few symptoms. Clean mouth, no discharge from mouth/nose/eyes, no sneazing or rattling, no twising of the kneck or nervous system symptoms, not limping. But he does sit there all fluffed up with eyes half open, no energy, going light, will periodically shake his head, droppings were bad (formed but in watery pool) and are fine now (gave probiotics), and the biggest thing is his eyes look sunken into his head, and eye ceres are red and very thin (almost invisiable). Eats decently, and I did have a stool test done of my loft (including his droppings) and the only thing found was a tiny start of salmonella, which I promptly treated with Sulmet (6 days). Everyone else seems fine, and no new birds.

The only thing I can think of is maybe mold since we are under dense trees (although it is well ventilated), or maybe a chipmonk who sneaks in to gather scattered seeds.

I looed at the chevita site, but my symptoms are too vague. Anyone have any ideas?? He's a Mookee by the way.

With all the cold weather we'vre having, he's looking like he's on the edge, so I gotta get this nipped as soon as possible! I'm not oppossed to letting him go as I was planning on selling him anyway, but would much rather know why he's sick and with what.

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Suzanne,

You really need to bring him in a warm, protected area, with towel and heating pad under him.

It sounds like his immune system may be compromised as well as possibly being nutritionally deficient. The move may or may not have had something to do with it.

What else have you given him besides probiotics and what does he eat? i would definitely get him on garlic caps, ACV in the water as well as the probiotics, and an avian multivitamin/mineral also.

None of the other birds have any symptoms since the move?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ulcerative Enteritis*

HI SUZANNA,You could be dealing with ULCERATIVE ENTERITIS there seens to be two types of this one is bacterial the other is viral. Treatment with chloramphenicol is successful with the bacterial type,however there is no effective treatment for the viral type. .GEORGE


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Suzanne,

I don't have a lot of experience dealing with actual illnesses and you've received good advice from Treesa and George....I'm sure others with experience will also be along to offer advice.

Your saying that the bird's eyes look sunken into his head made me think of dehydration as that is one of the symptoms. I'm sure there are other issues going on that need to be addressed, but I just thought I'd mention that it may be beneficial to just double check to make sure your bird is drinking a sufficient amount or try to get some extra fluids into him.

Sorry I can't be more helpful.....and sorry your bird is not feeling well. 

Linda


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Whats is the age of this bird And then It eats well No worms as you have had that tested. Do you use a good mineral grit. And you might try some brewers yeast tabs one each day for 10 days break in half and put each peice down throat to be swallowed. Is the bird a hen or cock bird. does the other birds pick on it. Any ways post back A little info.


----------

